# cookie cutter plans



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

anyone have any cookie cutter plans for ho they could share ? my layout had ( basement water issues ) so I'm redoing my layout . going to move some book shelves so I can get 5 ft width and then my base will be 5 x 10 .


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your post is right in the middle of threads that offer
'cookie cutter' layout plans...and also plans that are
vastly different from that.

Check the two 'stickies'. Each has a number of layout
designs.

Check also some of the other threads in this forum.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*maybe wording is wrong*

thanks for the reply don and did search of the forum for cookie cutter and looked at the other layouts that members had posted so ill try this route . ive bought several ho train layout plan books . I have one atlas book that had some drawings showing cutting the plywood ( cookie cutter ) the second atlas book I bought didn't have any cut plans for the plywood . what I probably should have asked is a recommendation for a good bench work book .


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*cookie cutter*

after a lot more reading about bench work , going to open bench work . everyone says cookie cutter layout is waste of plywood. just need to learn how to understand layout views and put that to the bench work .


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*good bencwork / layout book*

can anyone recommend a good layout benchwork book ? I have the atlas plans which did have a few layouts with the benchwork .


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This one:
https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/product/book/12469

It is also available at Amazon.com and many bookstores.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*many thx*

thank you, I just ordered .


----------

